# Hang in there!



## lukaa18

Someone on Facebook posted that there is a heatwave in the Netherlands and he's struggling. I want to reply a comment of support like "Hang in there!".

Hoe zouden jullie dat vertalen? Ik heb verschillende vertalingen gezien maar ik wil weten hoe jullie dat zouden zeggen voor deze specifieke situatie.


----------



## Red Arrow

Perhaps:
Hou de moed erin!


----------



## lukaa18

Thank you! How about "Hou vol!"? Would that also be correct?


----------



## Peterdg

lukaa18 said:


> "Hou vol!"? Would that also be correct?


Yes, also correct.


----------



## eno2

lukaa18 said:


> Thank you! How about "Hou vol!"? Would that also be correct?


Hou vol: That's what came first in mind. . That's what one would say to someone lethally wounded and dying, waiting on an ambulance. .


----------



## Red Arrow

Yes, "hou vol" is what you say to someone in danger.

"Hou de moed erin" is more fitting, in my opinion.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> But I heard slowhand use the expression in a concert: Hang in, hang in (without there) = wacht even.


Don't you mean: hang *on.*


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow said:


> Yes, "hou vol" is what you say to someone in danger.
> 
> "Hou de moed erin" is more fitting, in my opinion.


 Yes, now I remember, it was hang on a minute. I'll delete my blunder.



Red Arrow said:


> Yes, "hou vol" is what you say to someone in danger.
> 
> "Hou de moed erin" is more fitting, in my opinion.


 You can't be serious, you must be joking.


----------

